
Apple's secret weapon - raganwald
https://www.macworld.com/article/151606/2010/05/gartenberg_ipad.html
======
hoag
The article was pretty spot-on but I would like to add that the value of Apple
Stores is not only for consumers' benefit but also (and arguably even more so)
for Apple's: it allows Apple to immediately pinpoint exactly what doesn't
work, with whom, how frequently, why, etc. Indeed, it was the Apple Store
experience -- and user feedback / complaints -- that lead to the innovation of
the magnetic power connector for Macbooks. The Apple Store is arguably the
most focused consumer feedback system in existence.

More crucially was Apple's -- Steve's? -- recognition that the average (tech)
consumer is actually quite lazy and just can't be bothered with technobabble:
most people don't really care HOW or WHY something works, they just care what
it can do for them. Hence "1,000 songs in your pocket" vs. the more typical
(at the time) "8GB vs 4GB" marketing campaign of Apple's competitors.

